# Piedmont water level.



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

It still shows down 5 1/2 feet. Can you put in at Reynolds rd yet.


----------



## trapguy (Sep 20, 2014)

No


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

trapguy said:


> No


Thanks


----------



## D. R.Hodge (May 17, 2015)

There were 15 or so empty trailers Saturday and 7-8 today


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Note: If you have a small boat you can drag on and off the trailer then you can get in. Not easy though. If you have a tracker style or such... good luck. I listened to a report from the Marina. They said you could launch. My fishing partner said he called them and that was the answer he got. Bad decision and I should have listened to the reports I had gotten in the last week. Not wanting to second guess my fishing partner i now have a busted swivel mount. I will never listen to anyone again when I think I have the right info. The Reynolds ramp
water level should be 909.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

D. R.Hodge said:


> There were 15 or so empty trailers Saturday and 7-8 today


There were 5 trailers Friday and after I tore up my motor I watched 2 more try to get in and leave. Enter at your own risk is all I can say. Lol


----------



## JClovis (Mar 14, 2017)

Many boats in ar Reynolds ramp on Sunday 4/2. Water still had about 3.5 to 4 feet till full tho.


----------



## D. R.Hodge (May 17, 2015)

It's down to 2 ft. now.


----------



## Krt1911 (Mar 30, 2014)

Tried Piedmont for the first time ever yesterday. A word of caution, there is something pretty solid about 20ft of the marina ramp. Water depth was 1.0ft and it hit hard. Pretty tough to get a 18ft boat in and out of anyway. I actually don't advise trying it. It's pretty shallow. Had to up the truck in half way up to the back wheels to load back on.

Anyway caught 18 eyes (10 short, 8 over 16). All came in 21 to 23 ft of water. 2 crappie and 3 white bass. Slower speed was better than fast. A good number of boats out, most catching some. Looks like this lake will be great when all these 14" grow up. The eggs are still pretty solid in the females I kept. Kind of surprised by that.

How does this lake fish in the summer? It looks like a nice place to rent a cabin for a long weekend.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Krt piedmont is home of the hammer handle saugeye


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

We have a open saugeye tourney there on April 22nd. Glad we chose to put in at Reynolds ramp instead of the marina ramp. Would hate to see someone loose a lower unit on tourny day. All the reports sounds like Piedmont, you got to weed through a lot of little fish to find some good ones no matter what time of the year.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

wonder why those hammer handles stop growing at 14teen yrs back I got hundreds of them in a yrs time all throw backs.


----------



## JClovis (Mar 14, 2017)

They seem to be small in most of the lakes that I know of. Lucky to get a keeper and hate to keep just one nice one, but dont see them growing. Cat food or Muskie food who knows. And what is everyone running into at the marina?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

bountyhunter said:


> wonder why those hammer handles stop growing at 14teen yrs back I got hundreds of them in a yrs time all throw backs.


We have had days with over 100 fish between 2 guys and not one keeper. Sure is fun when you find the schools though. My average day is 25 down there with just me


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Ha! The infamous hammer handles. Makes me laugh, I've caught gangs of them but it's fun. Then when you get a 22" and wonder if you should keep it. I've decided to put em back cause nobody eats em but me. I have given them to buddies fishing with me if wanted. I have decided at my age the catch is the key for me. A couple days last year I did manage to catch 2 or 3 legals in one outing lol. Just returning from the Maumee River is gonna be rough fishing locally. But it is what it is. I'm pretty sure we live in a place that fishing is not that good. When you drive 4 hours and catch really nice fish you wonder should I fish all day to travel half a day and catch nice fish.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Krt1911 said:


> Tried Piedmont for the first time ever yesterday. A word of caution, there is something pretty solid about 20ft of the marina ramp. Water depth was 1.0ft and it hit hard. Pretty tough to get a 18ft boat in and out of anyway. I actually don't advise trying it. It's pretty shallow. Had to up the truck in half way up to the back wheels to load back on.
> 
> Anyway caught 18 eyes (10 short, 8 over 16). All came in 21 to 23 ft of water. 2 crappie and 3 white bass. Slower speed was better than fast. A good number of boats out, most catching some. Looks like this lake will be great when all these 14" grow up. The eggs are still pretty solid in the females I kept. Kind of surprised by that.
> 
> How does this lake fish in the summer? It looks like a nice place to rent a cabin for a long weekend.


We've been waiting for those 14" fish to grow up for about 10 years!


----------



## catchmeafeesh (Apr 22, 2014)

I have tried repeatedly to catch saugeye on Atwood and Piedmont but gave up after years of striking out all the time. I fish them like walleye which apparently doesnt work well. Are you guys catching those saugeyes trolling the basin (flat deep areas of the like away from structure or are you utilizing structure like points. Do you troll crankbaits and bang the bottom out there on the featureless bottom of the basin? There is a lot of flat deep structureless basin in Piedmont. If this is what you are doing how do you know where to troll as there is a lot of flats in that lake. I have trolled and cast structure lookining for saugeye but have had little luck. I just like to catch and release and give the wife something to catch when she goes but I have to tell her I am apparently too dumb to catch saugeye on inland lakes. Lake Erie for walleye? No problem but the wife is a MAJOR barf bag out there so she is limited to inland lakes. Any hints would be helpful as I can't figure it out at all using structure. Thanks.


----------

